# Track Cleaning



## zakowitz (Jan 16, 2008)

Hey Howdy Folks,


Does anyone know where I can purchase a Trackman 2000? I have tried calling the phone number listed on Trackman's website and it has been disconnected. It seems like a good product. Any info would be helpful.





Regards,





Zak


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Nope... apparently they had a fire at the "factory", everything destroyed (tooling, etc) they are trying to sell the business... several people in other forums same result... 

I want one too.... 

Regards, Greg


----------



## zakowitz (Jan 16, 2008)

Greg,

Thanks Greg for the reply....



Zak


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I check every so often on the availability. 

I've got a page on track cleaning stuff that might show you some alternatives. 


http://www.elmassian.com/trains-mainmenu-27/track-mainmenu-93/track-cleaning-mainmenu-272 


Regards, Greg


----------



## zakowitz (Jan 16, 2008)

Greg,
Thanks for the additinal info on track cleaning. I have put your web-page on my favorites list There is a lot of great info there. I think I will give the Bridge-Masters model a try.



Regards, 


Zak


----------



## Dean Whipple (Jan 2, 2008)

Zak,
I have made 2 track cleaning cleaning cars, both started life as a "Bachmann" flat car and gondola. it only took a couple of hours to make hem and thet work great. I use a LGB track cleaning block in one and a wood block the same size as the LGB block with a piece of Scotch-Brite glued to it in the other car. I also painted both blocks black to further hide them. *The "articulated" track cleaning car,* is made in such a way that the cleaning block moves side to side so as to always remains centered on the rails on straight as well as curve track.









When painted it's hard to see which car has the cleaning block/pad (it's the car with the tractor.) 










Here is the track cleaning gondola with the scratch built "snap on snow plow" built using PVC pipe and other plastic shapes, requires no modification to the gondola in fact it can also fit on the flat car.....but because it doesn't snow here in Southern California it is really a leaf, twig, and debris remover.... 

For more information check out my D.I.Y. Track Cleaning Car web page.....


----------



## imrnjr (Jan 2, 2008)

Zak -- I have one of the Bridge-Masters units and it works really well. I also have an Aristo Caboose style cleaner that I use when it's just a light coat of dust/pollen. I don't think you'll be disappointed with th B-M unit. I set it up and push it around about 2 or 3 times to shine up the rail relly well. I have a couple of switches that the frogs stick up alittle and the pad catches occasionally, but as I've gone thru the switch rebuilding and tune up process I have been able to fix that issue.

Mark


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I just modified my Bridge-masters unit to have couplers on both ends, so you can push it instead of pulling it... makes it easier to put it into a train, or in my case, push it ahead of the loco when running for the first time. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Yep sure do like the bridge master track cleaning car. Works great and the price is right. I also just finished installing a coupler on the other end plus added a little more weight. Here is a look at mine. Later RJD


----------



## GG (Jan 1, 2009)

Posted By aceinspp on 05/04/2009 5:06 PM
Yep sure do like the bridge master track cleaning car. Works great and the price is right. I also just finished installing a coupler on the other end plus added a little more weight. Here is a look at mine. Later RJD














RJD, 

Presume that I am looking at weights on each end of the car and a removable pad in center? Bridgemaster makes this unit? Do they have a website?


I've been studying the homemade designs and yes, guess I could do it however buying a prefab like what I see in in your photo and THEN "dress it up" (like put a Barney on it) would be much more rewarding for me personally. 

gg


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

GG Don't know if they have a web sight but here is a phone NO 714-985-9007. Cost was around $50. I added the weights for more down force which helps clean better. also added the other couple to drag the car if I choose but most of the time prefer to push ahead with loco prior to operating any trains. I Added some Aristo Sd45 weights which i had laying around, may be a bit over kill but it works. Later RJD


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Gavin, if you go to my page that I posted above, the links to the manufacturers are on it. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## GG (Jan 1, 2009)

thanks Greg... 

Every time I go to your site it is with one topic in mind... Give me 10 years and I will cover it all.. 

gg


----------



## GG (Jan 1, 2009)

Posted By aceinspp on 05/04/2009 5:58 PM
GG Don't know if they have a web sight but here is a phone NO 714-985-9007. Cost was around $50. I added the weights for more down force which helps clean better. also added the other couple to drag the car if I choose but most of the time prefer to push ahead with loco prior to operating any trains. I Added some Aristo Sd45 weights which i had laying around, may be a bit over kill but it works. Later RJD


THANK YOU: 

Now I know.... 


gg


----------



## tj-lee (Jan 2, 2008)

A review of that track cleaning car is here in the archives... 

http://www.mylargescale.com/Community/ForumArchives/tabid/100/Default.aspx?TOPIC_ID=47321


Best, 
TJ


----------



## GG (Jan 1, 2009)

Thanks TJ

good to go.. 

gg


----------



## GG (Jan 1, 2009)

Posted By aceinspp on 05/04/2009 5:58 PM
GG Don't know if they have a web sight but here is a phone NO 714-985-9007. Cost was around $50. I added the weights for more down force which helps clean better. also added the other couple to drag the car if I choose but most of the time prefer to push ahead with loco prior to operating any trains. I Added some Aristo Sd45 weights which i had laying around, may be a bit over kill but it works. Later RJD




RJD. 

plan on this unit and then have a removable shell. I think that Barney would be good in fair weather.. Mock up Thomas for inclimate weather where things are wet? 


What fun. This hobby lends well to the imagination. 

Thanks


gg


----------



## Chrisp (Jan 3, 2008)

Hello,

I like the creative track cleaning solutions above. But if anyone is interested in a gently used Trackman 2000, contact me.


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Bridge Masters web site and link to their track cleaning car:

http://www.bridge-masters.com/products/cleaner.htm


----------



## Del Tapparo (Jan 4, 2008)




----------



## GG (Jan 1, 2009)

Posted By Del Tapparo on 05/06/2009 6:49 PM













ummmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm?


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

*Hey your smilely guy has a butt crack he he he only us in NY would get that he he he







*


----------



## GG (Jan 1, 2009)

Posted By Nicholas Savatgy on 05/06/2009 7:52 PM
*Hey your smilely guy has a butt crack he he he only us in NY would get that he he he







*

My dearest of Nicks.... 

Ye be jealous .... ha..ha... ah... ha... 



In Alberta, we be ******** and .... whatever !


----------



## George Schreyer (Jan 16, 2009)

I hacked one together from an Aristo Streamliner and the head from a broken drywall sander 

http://www.girr.org/girr/tips/tips2/track_cleaning_tips.html 

among other ways to do it.


----------



## GG (Jan 1, 2009)

Posted By George Schreyer on 05/06/2009 9:25 PM
I hacked one together from an Aristo Streamliner and the head from a broken drywall sander 

http://www.girr.org/girr/tips/tips2/track_cleaning_tips.html 

among other ways to do it.


George.. so fun with comments.


----------

